# Things to check out in Flaggstaff



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

Will be in Flaggstaff over Labor day weekend. Give me some cool places to check out. Raft shops, breweries stuff like that. I'd like to go check out the OARs warehouse and look at the Emerald Mile but I'm not sure if they are cool with people just showen up. Does PRO have a retail shop?


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I am not sure about retail shop at PRO, though I don't think so. I have been meaning to make it over there my self. Lots of good breweries and bars. The State Bar is cool. They are filled with AZ brewed beers on tap/bottle and wines.

Wet Dreams River Supply is defiantly a place to stop in. Jason (owner) and Mike are some of the friendliest guys around. It is a small shop, but they have tons of cool gear.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

It's been a few years now since I've last been but I always though the Museum of Northern Arizona out on Hwy 180 was pretty neat.

You've probably already done it but a day to see Wupatki and Sunset Crater is pretty cool too.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Lava River Cave*

If you are into spelunking check out the mile-long lava tube 45 minutes north of Flag.
Coconino National Forest Recreation - Lava River Cave


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Check out Ruffs Liquor & Sporting Goods for something different. You can buy a gun and a bottle of whiskey in the same store! I think there is a liquor / candy store in town too.

Thanks Rojo.....somehow I've missed that cave in the past.


----------



## watersarah (Aug 24, 2009)

Check out MartAnnes Café for breakfast and cool art.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

watersarah said:


> Check out MartAnnes Café for breakfast and cool art.



Is that the southwestern place next to AZ music? That place is delicious.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

http://bit.ly/1Lu5TMY

You're welcome.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

gringoanthony said:


> http://bit.ly/1Lu5TMY
> 
> You're welcome.


You are a ****** That's white boy food!


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Slide Rock State park on Oak Creek. on the highway through the canyon to sedona.(not the interstate to phoenix...) very cool swim spot, and class III/V when it flows. 

oh and then there's this down in Sedona :shock::
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0joo2DG7BA


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0joo2DG7BA 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPJ4Nbf3ctQ&spfreload=10


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Eat at Criollo and at Pato.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Great Disc Golfing in Flag- Thorpe, MacPherson, NAU, & Snowbowl. Wanderlust Brewery is making really nice Beers. Best bartender in town is a kayaker- Jeremy at Rendezvous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

